# Ratings. Is there any way to see which rider didn't give me 5 stars?



## jMcClane55

My ratings have dropped. Someone didn't give me 5 stars and I think I know who it was. Can I somehow see how each rider rated me?


----------



## C. Johnson

jMcClane55 said:


> My ratings have dropped. Someone didn't give me 5 stars and I think I know who it was. Can I somehow see how each rider rated me?


No way to find out!


----------



## BKNY75

It's a pretty ridiculous system. Drivers get rated but have no idea what they're doing "right" or"wrong". It would be nice if we were supplied with some kind of "report card" so we could see what we do well and what we don't.


----------



## drivernotfound

jMcClane55 said:


> Can I somehow see how each rider rated me?


Yes. Offer them a free wifi hotspot in the car, MITM the HTTPS connection back to UberHQ. lol.
 translation: Go all NSA on their ass.


----------



## UberRey

Inversely, the riders do not see their ratings at ALL. Which is probably a good thing. Gave my first one star the other night. 5 large business professionals giving my tiny car stretch marks for a $3.20 fare and zero tip.


----------



## BKNY75

UberRey said:


> Inversely, the riders do not see their ratings at ALL. Which is probably a good thing. Gave my first one star the other night. 5 large business professionals giving my tiny car stretch marks for a $3.20 fare and zero tip.


Whether the rider sees their rating or not is kinda irrelevant since Uber will never kick a garbage rider. Since no matter how low a riders rating is, somebody is gonna pick them up because if you reject a poorly rated rider your acceptance rate goes down. If you pick up a poorly rated rider, get ready for a bad ride.

Maybe if the passenger actually saw their rating, if there were no penalties for rejecting a poor rider, and people had to risk going back to paying more for a taxi they would be more appreciative of the service we provide, and rate us better for allowing them to abuse our cars while getting them to their destination safely. Wishful thinking at best....


----------



## LAuberX

There is no way to see what a rider rated you.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

I think riders are getting it that thier ratings affect pickups especially after midnight


----------



## Actionjax

BKNY75 said:


> Whether the rider sees their rating or not is kinda irrelevant since Uber will never kick a garbage rider. Since no matter how low a riders rating is, somebody is gonna pick them up because if you reject a poorly rated rider your acceptance rate goes down. If you pick up a poorly rated rider, get ready for a bad ride.
> 
> Maybe if the passenger actually saw their rating, if there were no penalties for rejecting a poor rider, and people had to risk going back to paying more for a taxi they would be more appreciative of the service we provide, and rate us better for allowing us to abuse our cars for while getting them to their destination safely. Wishful thinking at best....


Not sure about your market but Uber will eject riders from the system. But it is based on a number of factors. If a rider has consistently been rated low by various drivers where the typical behavior is they rate PAX high. Or if there are comments to support it. Also if the rider continues to abuse the fare system or has caused damage to a PAX car. Dishonored payment method will also get a PAX ejected.

Same as Uber ejecting Drivers. There is more to it than the number. It's how the numbers have been assessed and by whom. Comments play a big part of it. Also how many 1's come in in a short period of time. All cases are reviewed by the local management and they are the ones who pull the plug. Had a nice chat about it with our local management team. Put me a bit at ease.

Also Uber keeps all ratings only the last 500 count on your score. So 1's will drop off and hopefully be replaced by better scores. But fat chance of that working. As 5's also drop off and can be replaced by lower scores.


----------



## BKNY75

Actionjax said:


> Not sure about your market but Uber will eject riders from the system. But it is based on a number of factors. If a rider has consistently been rated low by various drivers where the typical behavior is they rate PAX high. Or if there are comments to support it. Also if the rider continues to abuse the fare system or has caused damage to a PAX car. Dishonored payment method will also get a PAX ejected.
> 
> Same as Uber ejecting Drivers. There is more to it than the number. It's how the numbers have been assessed and by whom. Comments play a big part of it. Also how many 1's come in in a short period of time. All cases are reviewed by the local management and they are the ones who pull the plug. Had a nice chat about it with our local management team. Put me a bit at ease.
> 
> Also Uber keeps all ratings only the last 500 count on your score. So 1's will drop off and hopefully be replaced by better scores. But fat chance of that working. As 5's also drop off and can be replaced by lower scores.


Wow. I didn't know all that. I appreciate the insight. Thanks!


----------



## Betty Boop

UberRey said:


> Inversely, the riders do not see their ratings at ALL. Which is probably athing. Gave my first one star the other night. 5 large business professionals giving my tiny car stretch marks for a $3.20 fare and zero tip.


Ha Ha. stretch marks. Maybe giving lots of riders two stars would cause Uber to re-evlauate things. Is there a way to see the pax rating before accepting
trips. I think you have to accept trip before you see the info on pax. I think if I get a trip with a pax low ratings by other riders, then maybe
I don't need them until I get my star rating up. 
All of my pax were just great , except for one skinny broad who was PMSing and we got stuck in a traffic jam from Hell and that is going to happen but
bad combo ;cranky ***** and traffic jams. the trip took twice as long as it should have cuz of traffic and she seemed angry at me. oy vey

betty boooop


----------



## Badbeat

I think any rider that pulls a minimum fare and does not tip...deserves a 1 star! What do you think?


----------



## ValleyKip

Badbeat said:


> I think any rider that pulls a minimum fare and does not tip...deserves a 1 star! What do you think?


I give any fare less than $10 1*, no exceptions.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

UberRey said:


> Inversely, the riders do not see their ratings at ALL. Which is probably a good thing. Gave my first one star the other night. 5 large business professionals giving my tiny car stretch marks for a $3.20 fare and zero tip.


Did you let the 5 "business professionals" into an UberX ride? If you did, I have to ask why?


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Actionjax said:


> Not sure about your market but Uber will eject riders from the system. But it is based on a number of factors. If a rider has consistently been rated low by various drivers where the typical behavior is they rate PAX high. Or if there are comments to support it. Also if the rider continues to abuse the fare system or has caused damage to a PAX car. Dishonored payment method will also get a PAX ejected.
> 
> Same as Uber ejecting Drivers. There is more to it than the number. It's how the numbers have been assessed and by whom. Comments play a big part of it. Also how many 1's come in in a short period of time. All cases are reviewed by the local management and they are the ones who pull the plug. Had a nice chat about it with our local management team. Put me a bit at ease.
> 
> Also Uber keeps all ratings only the last 500 count on your score. So 1's will drop off and hopefully be replaced by better scores. But fat chance of that working. As 5's also drop off and can be replaced by lower scores.


Do you know for a fact that this happens, or is this just what you are told?


----------



## Actionjax

Badbeat said:


> I think any rider that pulls a minimum fare and does not tip...deserves a 1 star! What do you think?


I think it's a stupid idea. And its a great way for Uber to have a side chat on abusing the ratings system.


----------



## Actionjax

Oc_DriverX said:


> Do you know for a fact that this happens, or is this just what you are told?


Since this came straight from the operations manager at Uber during very off the record conversation. I believe it's the case. He was a bit reluctant to share the information at first. But when you get on a good side of these guys they are pretty willing to share the secret sauce.

That and I just sent them about 150 new activated clients from my work. Plus we are going to continue to do work together for some other things to grow the market here so I think we have a good relationship between myself and the staff in this city. At least till they stop using Vaseline.


----------



## UberRey

Oc_DriverX said:


> Did you let the 5 "business professionals" into an UberX ride? If you did, I have to ask why?


It was 4 not five. Typo


----------



## Badbeat

ValleyKip said:


> I give any fare less than $10 1*, no exceptions.


I agree!


----------



## prdelnik666

nothing like when your lifehood depends on ratings from drunk entitled stiff punks. Although, same goes the other way - their rating goes down when they are drunk


----------



## johnny danger

jMcClane55 said:


> My ratings have dropped. Someone didn't give me 5 stars and I think I know who it was. Can I somehow see how each rider rated me?


nope


----------



## thehappytypist

Actionjax said:


> Not sure about your market but Uber will eject riders from the system. But it is based on a number of factors. If a rider has consistently been rated low by various drivers where the typical behavior is they rate PAX high. Or if there are comments to support it. Also if the rider continues to abuse the fare system or has caused damage to a PAX car. Dishonored payment method will also get a PAX ejected.
> 
> Same as Uber ejecting Drivers. There is more to it than the number. It's how the numbers have been assessed and by whom. Comments play a big part of it. Also how many 1's come in in a short period of time. All cases are reviewed by the local management and they are the ones who pull the plug. Had a nice chat about it with our local management team. Put me a bit at ease.
> 
> Also Uber keeps all ratings only the last 500 count on your score. So 1's will drop off and hopefully be replaced by better scores. But fat chance of that working. As 5's also drop off and can be replaced by lower scores.


Or if they're just being dicks. Management had to threaten to ban a guy who stated he was going to rate all drivers one star in order to protest the fact that he has to rate his drivers. There was another one that nearly got banned right away for calling a csr a C U Next Tuesday because they didn't respond to them after a half hour.


----------



## Uber Jax

*Yes there is!!!!*

Here's how I do it, I ask them if they know how to play the rating game at the end of the ride. I then tell them I will go through it with them at the end of our ride and show em how it's done.

So, at the end of our trip, I bring up my drivers phone and show them just what the ride cost, and I show them that I am rating them *5*'*s ... (What I say and how I do it stays with me). 
They then chime in and rate me back *5*'s*

There is no guessing game and as we both see each other do it!


----------



## Bart McCoy

Uber Jax said:


> *Yes there is!!!!*
> 
> Here's how I do it, I ask them if they know how to play the rating game at the end of the ride. I then tell them I will go through it with them at the end of our ride and show em how it's done.
> 
> So, at the end of our trip, I bring up my drivers phone and show them just what the ride cost, and I show them that I am rating them *5*'*s ... (What I say and how I do it stays with me).
> They then chime in and rate me back *5*'s*
> 
> There is no guessing game and as we both see each other do it!


or you just showing them a screenshot and turn around and rate 1 then hit submit....


----------



## UberMarc

Badbeat said:


> I think any rider that pulls a minimum fare and does not tip...deserves a 1 star! What do you think?


I disagree. You are blaming them because they only need a short trip?


----------



## Badbeat

UberMarc said:


> I disagree. You are blaming them because they only need a short trip?


Yes,who else would I blame?

Rider etiquette should include, a "RIDER" canceling a driver that is coming from distance further away, than, the trip you will be using UBER for... of course the rule would have exceptions: Like, it's raining and so on...


----------



## Actionjax

Badbeat said:


> Yes,who else would I blame?
> 
> Rider etiquette should include, a "RIDER" canceling a driver that is coming from distance further away, than, the trip you will be using UBER for... of course the rule would have exceptions: Like, it's raining and so on...


Why would I as a rider care where you come from? I just need a ride. I didn't pick you...you were just the closest.

Funny everyone gets their back up when they get a ride that's shorter than the distance they need to go. But I have yet to hear of a driver complain that he just drove across the street and then a 30 min run to the airport.

It all works out if you look at it.


----------



## UberMarc

As a driver, You have to take the good with the bad. Some trips will start real close, and net you great cash, others wont and can be a real pain in butt. Thats just the way it is.


----------



## Badbeat

UberMarc said:


> As a driver, You have to take the good with the bad. Some trips will start real close, and net you great cash, others wont and can be a real pain in butt. Thats just the way it is.


Yep... I agree, but still wish some of the 2.60 cent fares would cancel when they see I am coming from bfe!


----------



## Badbeat

Actionjax said:


> Why would I as a rider care where you come from? I just need a ride. I didn't pick you...you were just the closest.
> 
> Funny everyone gets their back up when they get a ride that's shorter than the distance they need to go. But I have yet to hear of a driver complain that he just drove across the street and then a 30 min run to the airport.
> 
> It all works out if you look at it.


That is human nature ...right...i had a ping 4 blocks from me yesterday ...that I ran for over 20 miles with a surge 1.5 price.... that was awesome....it gave me my highest fare ever at 76.00 bucks! But...that does not happen enough!

I am not a fool with math...in fact...I am very good at it!


----------



## yubenbeing

BKNY75 said:


> Whether the rider sees their rating or not is kinda irrelevant since Uber will never kick a garbage rider. Since no matter how low a riders rating is, somebody is gonna pick them up because if you reject a poorly rated rider your acceptance rate goes down. If you pick up a poorly rated rider, get ready for a bad ride.
> 
> Maybe if the passenger actually saw their rating, if there were no penalties for rejecting a poor rider, and people had to risk going back to paying more for a taxi they would be more appreciative of the service we provide, and rate us better for allowing us to abuse our cars for while getting them to their destination safely. Wishful thinking at best....


Anybody know if Uber has tech to keep a rider you rated 3 or less from requesting you again? Lyft, in theory has that tech. For the most part it seems to work on their platform for me.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

yubenbeing said:


> Anybody know if Uber has tech to keep a rider you rated 3 or less from requesting you again? Lyft, in theory has that tech. For the most part it seems to work on their platform for me.


they don't care its all about the money for them


----------



## Realityshark

If you could see who the assholes are that give you a bad rating for no good reason, what would you do?


----------



## AtlUDr4879

ValleyKip said:


> I give any fare less than $10 1*, no exceptions.


It's stupid. It turns the whole environment hostile. In addition, some riders can't really afford but need the service legit. Them giving you the full fare is all they can handle. You downrating them because you want a tip for doing your freakin job is not only unethical, but taking away part of the market that legit values us. Do it too long everyone is going to give nothing but ones expecting retaliation from drivers or riders even when it's not coming. Do your job. If it's not enough get another one. Enough drivers leave guess what? Uber will find a way to pay us more. Totally idiotic.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Uber Jax said:


> *Yes there is!!!!*
> 
> Here's how I do it, I ask them if they know how to play the rating game at the end of the ride. I then tell them I will go through it with them at the end of our ride and show em how it's done.
> 
> So, at the end of our trip, I bring up my drivers phone and show them just what the ride cost, and I show them that I am rating them *5*'*s ... (What I say and how I do it stays with me).
> They then chime in and rate me back *5*'s*
> 
> There is no guessing game and as we both see each other do it! :biggrin:


You try that in my area, and you'd first be laughed at, and likely rated 1 for "wasting their time". I am rated about 50% of the time, no matter how good the ride is. People will make a point to down rate you 100% of the time....but if the ride was smooth, they forget. I can't tell you how many rides I do on a late night fri/sat ...and get a tip notification on Wednesday or Thursday the following week.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

If you only do one trip per day it should be easy to tell who down rated you.


----------



## Actionjax

1* for reopening a thread from 2015.


----------

